# R15-500: 0x113E Issues/Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Discussion thread for the latest national release for the R15-500.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92443


----------



## MiaLur (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm a little confused with regard to two new threads that were posted today, June 18, 2007 (D12-300 0x1052 and R15-500 0x113E). -300 states that it is a staggered national rollout and -500 does not. How is the -500 be loaded on the platform and why would it not be pushed onto the platforms in the same manner as the -300 version. I suppose that the information is evident in the nomenclature of the released code version name but I have no history with that.


----------



## ddeen (Jul 16, 2007)

I turned my R15=500 on this morning and it was still at 10FA, did a forced software download and now I have 113e, date is still the same 1/2007. I wasn't really having any trouble before, and I didn't see anything dramatic when it was finished, but I haven't played with it much yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MiaLur said:


> I'm a little confused with regard to two new threads that were posted today, June 18, 2007 (D12-300 0x1052 and R15-500 0x113E). -300 states that it is a staggered national rollout and -500 does not. How is the -500 be loaded on the platform and why would it not be pushed onto the platforms in the same manner as the -300 version. I suppose that the information is evident in the nomenclature of the released code version name but I have no history with that.


July 18,2007...

D12-300 and R15-500 have started a STAGGERED national rollout...

-300 has "completed" it's STAGGERED rollout, and has changed to a full out NATIONAL update (aka... anyone with an R15-300 should now have the latest version, anyone activating a new R15-300 will shortly receive the 0x1095 update).

They are all pushed the same way...
Small areas first, monitor for issues... if no major issues (Based on call-center and forum reports), the "pool" gets bigger, till reaches a point, when they flip a switch and it goes completely national.

If you hae any other questions... send me a PM, I will be glad to help you out.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I am upgraded to latest version, which has support for rf remote. I had been using the rf prior to this release.

Right now (did nothing about resetting up the rf remote since new version) it works as before both ir and rf remotes will work at the same time (this is what I want).

If I go into the system and reprogram the rf remotes will the ir stop working? It seems that I had read that someplace here. 

I really like it where both work at the same time. That way I can use my two rf remotes in different rooms and keep my ir one where the R-15 is located.


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

i did the ce last friday night,,Will this release upgrade that? Is it the same release? What should I look for in setup-info to make sure I have the new national push.

thanks
Joe


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

joeunc said:


> i did the ce last friday night,,Will this release upgrade that? Is it the same release? What should I look for in setup-info to make sure I have the new national push.
> 
> thanks
> Joe


This is the same version from last friday night.
It will not re-updated.


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

The issue I was having with the CE 113e with the R15 not jumping back seems to be fixed... unless I'm just not seeing it yet. It did seem to be sporadic but working right now... I'll see later tonight.


----------



## desslock (Jun 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> July 18,2007...
> 
> D12-300 and R15-500 have started a STAGGERED national rollout...
> 
> ...


Earl, This may be an unanswerable question, but any idea when the R15-500 update will hit the Dallas/Fort Worth area? Being a major metropolitan area, we may be one of the last, but I was wondering if you might have a feel from previous deployments how long it might take for the update to reach here.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

desslock said:


> Earl, This may be an unanswerable question, but any idea when the R15-500 update will hit the Dallas/Fort Worth area? Being a major metropolitan area, we may be one of the last, but I was wondering if you might have a feel from previous deployments how long it might take for the update to reach here.


No way to tell... My guess... Less then two weeks.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

I was unaware untill last night I recieved the update. Was checking caller ID and when I went to it in guide it would do nothing, no response at all. Checked my settings to see if notices were on since I could not access through the guide, and that is when I saw a new version of software. Did a reset and I could then get to the caller ID, however it still only lists 2 calls untill you delete them.


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

What is the difference between OX113E and OX1141? Is there both a 'national' release and a CE release ?

With OX1141 how do you trigger the one click guide?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

0x113E is the national release... That is staggering rollout.

0x1141 is the CE release... see the CE announcements for differences.
And discussion about the CE in the CE forum (not here in the base forum).


----------



## HDWIZARD (Jul 24, 2007)

This particular release spelled havoc for anyone with a specific type of R15-500, do not try to force this download if you are not in the mountain time zone, 0x113E has been known to cause a constant resetting error as per a CSR I talked to. The only fix per DIRECTV was to format the hard drive.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

HDWIZARD said:


> This particular release spelled havoc for anyone with a specific type of R15-500, do not try to force this download if you are not in the mountain time zone, 0x113E has been known to cause a constant resetting error as per a CSR I talked to. The only fix per DIRECTV was to format the hard drive.


There have been several reports of this problem - the box goes into a continuous loop after downloading the new software. Reformatting the hard drive seems, as you say, to be the only solution.


----------



## sack9 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok I have had several r15-500 out in the field have had black screens with guide info there. Also I have had them get stuck in a reboot cycle. You get the first 2 blue welcome screens then it just goes black then cycles itself to reboot. My only fix that I have found is to press down arrow and record button on IRD..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sack9 said:


> Ok I have had several r15-500 out in the field have had black screens with guide info there. Also I have had them get stuck in a reboot cycle. You get the first 2 blue welcome screens then it just goes black then cycles itself to reboot. My only fix that I have found is to press down arrow and record button on IRD..


From what we have been told else where...
Another fix... is to unplug the unit, for about 15 minutes.

I am not sure what happens in that 15 minutes, that allows it to boot without issues... but...

DirecTV is aware of the reports, and is researching the root cause of the issue.


----------



## biker9075 (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone know when this release will be available in the PA area? I am still on 10FA.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is aware of the reports, and is researching the root cause of the issue.


Are they halting roll-out until they fix the problem?


----------



## mronsman (Sep 15, 2006)

After receiving the update my receiver went into a tailspin. It kept trying to spin up the hard drive followed by a beep. It did not reboot or give me any video. The power button didn't even light up. A hard reset was just followed by more spin up attempts and beeps. 

Called DirecTV and they are sending me out a new receiver for $20. Mine was out of warranty but they didn't give me a hard time because it was their fault.

Thanx,
Matt Ronsman


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Did you try a front panel reformat?

Push the red reset button. When it restarts you get an initial blue screen. As soon as that screen goes away (turns black) push and hold the down arrow and the record button on the front of the R15. Hold for at least 5 seconds. The record light should come on. Release the two buttons and wait for it to start up.

If that doesn't get you going, then you will definately need a replacement.

Carl


----------



## mronsman (Sep 15, 2006)

I just powered it back on after about 5 days of the power strip being turned off. Now all is well with the receiver... I guess I will still go with the replacement unit when it gets here as I paid $20 for it and I am hoping it will be a new unit. Not a ton of shows on the hard drive that I have now. Thanks for the reply.

Thanx,
Matt




carl6 said:


> Did you try a front panel reformat?
> 
> Push the red reset button. When it restarts you get an initial blue screen. As soon as that screen goes away (turns black) push and hold the down arrow and the record button on the front of the R15. Hold for at least 5 seconds. The record light should come on. Release the two buttons and wait for it to start up.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Pause feature back like it was 2 releases ago. I have to hit pause twice to pause live or recorded shows. The first push seems to bring up the progress bar, and the second actually pauses. Sometimes it will pause and just as you set the remote down it starts playing again untill the second push of the feature.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Not much talk on this thread this week. I'm still unsure about this release. I am still at 10FA and am real excited about adding the new RF function of this release but am hesitant to try a forced DL b/c of the talk here. I've been waiting for the reciever to do it on it's own but no sign of it yet. Anyone having success or getting the download outside of the mountain time zone?


----------



## JimMc (Nov 14, 2006)

Is the latest update (i.e., 0x113E) still going through a staggered roll-out or has it been stopped to fix issues? I live in the Chicago area and my R15-500 is still at 0x10FA. I was under the impression that it was already to this area. Should I force a down load or just wait? (I'm inclined to just wait).
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It was halted, based on the reports of issues occuring.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

cjever19 said:


> Not much talk on this thread this week. I'm still unsure about this release. I am still at 10FA and am real excited about adding the new RF function of this release but am hesitant to try a forced DL b/c of the talk here. I've been waiting for the reciever to do it on it's own but no sign of it yet. Anyone having success or getting the download outside of the mountain time zone?


You want to add RF to the R15-500 with 10FA?.You already can just order the RF Kit through DirecTV.Follow the instructions that comes with the RF remote and it works.You marry the RF remote to the DVR using the last 6 digits of the Receiver ID numbers.Plug in the RF antenna and your good to go.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> You want to add RF to the R15-500 with 10FA?.You already can just order the RF Kit through DirecTV.Follow the instructions that comes with the RF remote and it works.You marry the RF remote to the DVR using the last 6 digits of the Receiver ID numbers.Plug in the RF antenna and your good to go.


This is a far better method, IMHO, then turning on the RF using the system menu. When you use this method you lose the ability to use RF and IR at the same time.
I cannot understand why everyone (who has both an RF and IR remote) would not want to use this method.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bww said:


> This is a far better method, IMHO, then turning on the RF using the system menu. When you use this method you lose the ability to use RF and IR at the same time.
> I cannot understand why everyone (who has both an RF and IR remote) would not want to use this method.


I totally agree.I can't understand the logic of an upgrade when it doesn't need it.
Plus both IR&RF works!.Upgrade? we don't need no stinking upgrade!!!!.

Sometimes it's hard for people to see the forest,because of the Trees!!.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl,

Since the upgrade is halted because of problems, will the people like myself with the new version, be the first to get the new rollout? I have some issues after the update that I have not had for 2 versions at least. I would hope they would put out a patch ASAP for the units that have gotten the latest software.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone know if the CE that may come out on the 20th will be a "fixed" version of x113E or something even newer? I would assume the latter because of the halted rollout.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> Earl,
> 
> Since the upgrade is halted because of problems, will the people like myself with the new version, be the first to get the new rollout? I have some issues after the update that I have not had for 2 versions at least. I would hope they would put out a patch ASAP for the units that have gotten the latest software.


Since they halted the update, I assume they put the previous release version back in "the stream". Have you tried to force an update? It will probably revert to that version.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

The R15-500 at my parents is still at 0x10FA...


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

My last visit was in June and since I am not having any problems with my R-15 500, and I got tired of all the whining which in my opinion was self inflicted, I have not been around.
I now see talk of a new update which I did not get. 
Is there any indication of when this update will be continued???


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

bww said:


> This is a far better method, IMHO, then turning on the RF using the system menu. When you use this method you lose the ability to use RF and IR at the same time.
> I cannot understand why everyone (who has both an RF and IR remote) would not want to use this method.


Are you sure about this? IIRC I read on here that you can not do both?


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

cjever19 said:


> Are you sure about this? IIRC I read on here that you can not do both?


I had thought the same thing, however I think when you only deal with the remote (setting it up only NOT the system) then it does indeed work. I am currently running 0x113E and I use both ir and rf at the same time as was the case on the previous release (I have used both for over a year).

I have a 500 model.

I follow the threads on the cutting edge and I always wonder why people don't do it this way, perhaps some only have an rf remote. I have 2 rf remotes one for our guest room and one for our main tv (which is hooked up to a tivo) but the R15unit is in our bedroom where I keep the ir remote. All of them work, the system has never been set up to run rf, ONLY the remotes.

Hope this helps


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the reply. I'll just have to try it. 

Does this also work with the HR20-700??


----------



## shrappa (Jul 5, 2007)

Has anyone else seen this? Message for caller ID constantly showing up... same thing "Contact Phone Company..." But there is no incomming call???????


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

bww said:


> I had thought the same thing, however I think when you only deal with the remote (setting it up only NOT the system) then it does indeed work. I am currently running 0x113E and I use both ir and rf at the same time as was the case on the previous release (I have used both for over a year).
> 
> I have a 500 model.
> 
> ...


This will change with the latest CE (0x1088). You will only be able to use IR OR RF, not both.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

shrappa said:


> Has anyone else seen this? Message for caller ID constantly showing up... same thing "Contact Phone Company..." But there is no incomming call???????


Do you subscribe to your phone company's voice mail? That's been known to confuse the R15's caller ID.


----------



## shrappa (Jul 5, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Do you subscribe to your phone company's voice mail? That's been known to confuse the R15's caller ID.


No VM just dsl and basic land line service. Wireless extension works fine. Just cannot figure out why its telling me there is an incomming call when there is not. tried rbr and worked fine untill a call did come in, then started again.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shrappa said:


> No VM just dsl and basic land line service. Wireless extension works fine. Just cannot figure out why its telling me there is an incomming call when there is not. tried rbr and worked fine untill a call did come in, then started again.


May I make a suggestion?.Call your phone company and ask them.They just might
have an answer.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

shrappa said:


> No VM just dsl and basic land line service. Wireless extension works fine. Just cannot figure out why its telling me there is an incomming call when there is not. tried rbr and worked fine untill a call did come in, then started again.


You know those filters they have you put on your phones when you have DSL? Did you put one on the line to your R15? (Just a shot in the dark.)


----------



## shrappa (Jul 5, 2007)

qwerty said:


> You know those filters they have you put on your phones when you have DSL? Did you put one on the line to your R15? (Just a shot in the dark.)


Yup, filter is installed and working fine. O-well I'll just turn notices off for now. Thanks any ways.


----------



## starbuck99 (Jan 26, 2007)

As a replacement I had my R 15 500 activated the other day.The software on it hadn't been updated since 1/17/2007 it has the 0X10FA.
I called D and they forced a new download which went through the motions but never changed in my menu, so I decided to try it again on my own.
1 reset receiver
2 when process started I pressed 02468 and the download started
3 After completing download the same version still shows up in my settings
Does anyone have an idea if I'm doing something wrong or is it the reciever


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Starbuck -- see Earl's note above about rollout of 113E being halted due to problems. Therefore 10FA is the current software.


----------



## jtfinsfan1 (May 13, 2006)

Is there an update to the software coming soon or are we going to have to wait another 6 months?


----------



## darekd (Oct 11, 2006)

deleted - question answered above


----------

